# Help. Bunny passed away



## Noreenjahangir (Sep 10, 2018)

Help!! My bunny passed away last nite just as i got him to vets. I feel distraught and guilty i didnt get there earlier. Apparently he had intestinal blockage. His sugar levels were low and as they were going to put canula
In his heart stopped. They did compression s. Surely he would have come round no? Its making me wonder why? My first rabbit died at 7 months too. I loved the bones off him. I now have female lop left. We did bring him back to her for couple hours but she wouldnt go near him. They say thel smell em but she didnt. She didnt want to go back in cage. Checked litl while ago she is eating tho? How do i deal with this.dont want to get another one cos itl b a vicious circle and cant do this anymore


----------



## DinoLauren (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi there,

First of all I know in this moment you must be very upset about your bunny passing away. I’m so sorry for your loss and as I completely understand your pain. 

Give yourself some time to greave but whatever you do please don’t blame yourself. It was your bunny’s time to go and I’m certain he is over the rainbow in pet heaven hopping around with lots of bunny spirits. No matter your belief we all have souls and his soul will be greatful for the care and love you gave him whilst he was here. 

Intestinal blockages and heart defects are unfortunately a common thing in rabbits and unfortunately they happen so quickly and are hidden so well that in a lot of cases the rabbit passes before we get time to even realise. One of my boys had a blockage in his heart where one of his valves didn’t work well and he passed very quickly. The Vet had a long discussion with me on the common issues rabbits can deal with and the unfortunate likelihood of it happening at night and suddenly. I would just take the time to remember him and know he is thankful and happy where he is now. Get him a memorial or something you can keep close and don’t let it put you off getting your other bunny a friend but also let them grieve. Bunny’s do enjoy companionship especially after living with a companion. 

Keep you other bunny comforted and spend this time together to remember him. She would have seen and smelt him. Don’t worry. Hope you start feeling better soon. Remember we are here to give these wonderful creatures a home and love during their stay here on earth. Dont let death stop you from letting more little fluffy souls into your life just see it as you gave him a home and love during his stay until he needed to leave. 

Take care. Love and Light.


----------



## Noreenjahangir (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank u so much for ur beautiful words. I will take comfort from this. Yes wil do a memorial thing just waiting for weather to dry up. Itl help kids too. Their very upset. Thank u again. Much appreciated xx


----------



## Noreenjahangir (Sep 10, 2018)

She passed away at 7.19pm totally heartbroken.


----------



## DinoLauren (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi, when you say 'she' is this your female bun? I can only imagine the pain that you are feeling from this. Its heartbreaking to lose our pets especially so close together like this. Time will heal and re-read what I said before about us being a passage for our animals and don't be too hard on yourself. 

I know it is early and you have just lost her, you really do need time to grieve and heal but sometimes bunnies can pass away from the depression that losing their partner causes even if its a short while and although very unlikely is a possibility. 

May I ask how old were they when they passed? Were they both vaccinated, what were their diets like and what kind of breeder did you get them from? It sounds to me like you just haven't been very lucky at all and these things can be incredibly testing. 

Take some time for yourself to grieve. I really do send you lots of love and light at this time.


----------



## Noreenjahangir (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes female. They were both 7 mths and a week only. Rabbit breeder we got fm who i tht did a good job but i dont knw . They were neutered and spayed(other bunny was male). Yes both vaccinated too so dont understand wat the hell happened. They had a great diet so i think woth veg n nuggets in mng n evening n hay otherwise. Dont knw wat i did wrong ny poor babies my hearts breaking cant bear to go home


----------



## DinoLauren (Jan 17, 2019)

Don't worry, you did everything you could. Sometimes these things happen in ways that we just can't understand. You did everything you could have done to look after them. It will be good to tell your children that they are both together now in bunny heaven. 

At 7 months it is honestly astonishing that they both passed so quickly after each other but it could honestly have been stress from losing her partner. Although they don't show it in ways like we do it can really hit them hard. Cry, grieve spend time creating a memorial like you were going to and let it all out but don't blame yourself. 

I know it seems unfair that it happened like this but everything I said in the post before applies. We are here to give these wonderful creatures a home and love during their stay here on earth. Also, know that you have experienced something that you will grow from. All these things make us stronger people. I lost my boy Percy (Brown on my Profile pic) and my Rat Ash within days of each other. Percy had a heart attack and ash had a brain tumour. I do understand and feel your pain and promise that time heals.


----------



## Noreenjahangir (Sep 10, 2018)

So sorry to hear about ur pets. True know one knows how u feel unless uv lost a pet. Broke my heart to see empty cages n wil b even worse in mng when i go to fridge n no one wil jump up to get food


----------



## Noreenjahangir (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank u for all your lovely amazinv words which i
Wil re read to console my self some
How even tho itl b difficult


----------



## DinoLauren (Jan 17, 2019)

I know, it is going to be really hard for a little while but that’s a part of grieving and you’re completely allowed to feel like that. Do whatever you can to feel better because you do deserve happiness in such a hard time. 

I’ll be preying for you and your family during this time. I’m really sorry again for your loss.


----------



## Noreenjahangir (Sep 10, 2018)

thanx


----------

